# BIOS Compaq Armada 4210T



## RoccoGirl (15. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe heute ein Compaq Armada 4210T bekommen und schaffe es leider nicht ins BIOS zu kommen.
Hat irgendjemand einen Tip, ich glaube nämlcih, dass ich so langsam alle Tasten durchprobiert habe.
Vielen Dank schon mal.

Schöne Grüße
Daniela


----------



## NatureBoy (16. September 2004)

Hast du ein Handbuch zum Mainboard? 

Dort steht es eigentlich drin.
Sont würde ich auf die HP von Compaq gehen und dort suchen


----------



## PC Heini (21. September 2004)

*Compaq Bios*

Hallo Daniela
Soviel ich weiss, kommste nur mit ner Software ins Bios.
Probiers mal mit http://www.pchub.com 
Sollte ich noch was finden, melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## PC Heini (21. September 2004)

Hallo Daniela, wie versprochen, melde ich mich nochmal.
Solltest Du Dich noch dafür Interessieren, so lass es mich wissen.
Gruss vom PC Heini


----------

